# Are my middle subs out of phase?



## Tphpv2 (Apr 5, 2018)

Ok so believe I am having an issue with 2 of my subs being out of phase. Here is a YouTube vid of them playing idk, if bit is the amp being delayed for some reason or if they are actually out of phase. I have them wired series then paralleled two sube per amp. https://youtu.be/UCCHne2-XQs please any help is appreciated.


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep. Those 2 in the middle look to be out of phase.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Can't tell by camera due to rolling shutter. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

You have to put your ear right up to each one and turn the volume all the way up to tell.


----------



## Tphpv2 (Apr 5, 2018)

GEM592 said:


> You have to put your ear right up to each one and turn the volume all the way up to tell.


Thanks I'll try and let you know if I can tell!


----------



## Tphpv2 (Apr 5, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> Can't tell by camera due to rolling shutter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Rolling shutter?


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Use a AA battery. Tap the speaker wires to see which direction the speakers move. + on battery to + on speaker will make it move out IIRC.


----------



## Tphpv2 (Apr 5, 2018)

EmptyKim said:


> Use a AA battery. Tap the speaker wires to see which direction the speakers move. + on battery to + on speaker will make it move out IIRC.


Already did it with a 9volt https://youtu.be/U7jxUckzglw


----------

